# Wondering about power costs?



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

This will figure it out for you, just give it the info it needs.

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.asp

Don't forget, in some areas you have a "baseline" on the amount of power you can use before the price goes up. It should say on the power bill.


----------

